# Tastaturbefehle funktionieren nicht mehr !



## Metha (16. Mai 2004)

Salüüü

Bis vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich noch ein Windows 2000 Pro System auf dem ich mit PhotoShop CS gearbeitet habe. Unter Win2000 haben auch alle Tastaturbefehlen funktioniert - doch nun...

habe ich mir Windows XP Pro drauf gespeilt und natürlich auch wieder PhotoShop CS. Doch nun funktionien die meißten Tastaturbefehle nicht mehr. 

Unter [Bearbeiten => Tastaturbefehle] ist auch alles so wie es sein sollte. Komischer weise gehen manche Befehle wie z.B. 

M=>Auswahlrechteck 
oder L=>Lasso

doch z.B.

Strg+N (neue Datei) 

funktioniert nicht.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Außerdem ist es sehr mühsam ohne Tastaturbefehle auszukommen.


----------



## Consti (16. Mai 2004)

Es gibt im Netz eine illegale Version, wo die Hotkeys nicht mehr klappen. Vorallem ist dies der Fall, wenn du eine englische Version saugst, sie dann auf Detusch updatest - dann klappt kein Hotkey mehr - haben schon einige Erfahrungen damit hier im Forum gemacht.

Also wenn du eine illegale Version hast, musst du Sie auf Englisch lassen, aber trotzdem MUSST du dir eine Originalversion kaufen, da es sonst rechtl. Probleme geben kann.. das weisst aber bestimmt wohl...


Falls es daran nicht liegt, sollte evtl eine Neuinstallation helfen!


----------



## da_Dj (16. Mai 2004)

Bei der illegalen Version, geht GAR KEIN Hotkey soweit ich das gehört habe.

Anruf bei Adobe sollte helfen ...


----------



## Consti (16. Mai 2004)

Na ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass es manchmal geht, oft aber auch nicht! Naja, Adobe weiss bestimmt Rat...


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht hast du auch nur deine Tastatur per Alt-Shift auf Englisch umgestellt.


----------



## da_Dj (16. Mai 2004)

Dann wird nur y/z vertauscht [bei den Buchstaben, ansonsten ja noch so einiges], z.B. strg+n würde nach wie vor funktionieren.


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Mai 2004)

Das stimmt allerdings. 
Nein, ich will nichts unterstellen ... aber dann wird wohl Consti Recht haben


----------



## dA_rEaL_bAsE (11. Juli 2004)

Hey,
habe das gleiche Problem!

Habe WinXP home installiert, photoshop cs von der creative-suit (gebrannt von ner original), und am Anfang ging auch alles.
auch shortcuts.

und jetzt tut sich nichts mehr in der Richtung. also das Programm funktioniert noch, und die buchstaben-shortcuts.
aber alles was mit strg und shift zu tun hat reagiert Photoshop nicht drauf!

wär cool wenn da jemand was wüsste...^^
ist nämlich ganz schön umständlich immer über die Menüs zu gehen!

danke,

base


----------



## da_Dj (11. Juli 2004)

Sind evtl. dritt Programme an, die globale Hotkeys benutzen? Hatte das Problem, dass ich einige Hotkeys unter anderem auch in PS nicht nutzen konnte, da mir Trillian einige global für den Eigengebrauch "gesperrt" hatte. Auch bei Win [z.B. Layout Umschaltung] oder eben anderen Programmen können diese Hotkeys belegt sein, da mal schauen.


----------

